# Surf side report



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Start close to surf side fished till 8 , fist thing jack spools me on a top water , then managed 2 keepers on top water , bait moved out early ,so did fish . Moved east towards SLP found more bait , caught 3 more keepers and lost my limit . White plastics where the ticket . Fish where out of the water once you hooked them , took 5 home for dinner . Pic of waves when I left .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Looks like it's going to be flat again or at least fish able , might just head down again Wednesday ?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I will be heading down in the am if anyone is interested and wants to meet up ?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I was down around access 6 this morning at sun up. Got down there with everything but wading box this time, no sand eels.......:headknock Picked up a couple of nice trout on a pink Corky and missed numerous "thumps"....water was great and bait was everywhere. Had to pack it in early for work.....tomorrow might be the last day with the weather forecast I'm seeing....


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Dead battery in my truck this morning did not get to go


----------

